
Adhearsion - next killer app for Ruby? - sant0sk1
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/08/adhearsion-next-killer-app-for.html
======
ezmobius
My Startup(engineyard.com) has just finishing building our phone system in
adhearsion. This handles our global support line with tons of features:

Provides a complete IVR written in Ruby, with helpers for menus, multiple
dialing, etc. Provides a complete user interface written using Ruby on Rails,
for an easy to use configuration tool for both users and administrators.
Supports PSTN numbers as extensions, providing a completely virtual PBX.
Supports automatic creation of workgroups, including insertion into the dial
plan, right from the Ruby GUI. Supports workgroup scheduling from the user
interface, so you extension only rings when you tell it to. Supports dialing
multiple phones and employees to answer an inbound call. Forwards voice mails
to everyone in the workgroup Supports click to dial, call history, etc. from
the GUI

The cool part is we're going to open source this thing in the next few weeks.
It's probably the biggest adhearsion app out there yet and will serve as a
great example for folks looking to do cool stuff with adhearsion.

~~~
sant0sk1
Please let us know when/where you open source your phone system app. I am very
interested in learning from your experience.

------
noonespecial
Not just adhearsion. It seems like Ruby is becoming the defacto sheepdog for
shepherding the unwieldy Asterisk. I think its great news speaking as one who
has lost one too many dialplans thanks to asterisks wonderful handling of
"minor" upgrades.

------
gunderson
Is it just me or are dialplans not really that hard?

Also, AEL is pretty powerful too. All of the asterisk "pros" recommend using
the dialplan extensively for performance and stability reasons.

Ragi has potential in my opinion, however.

------
comatose_kid
Anyone looking at this should also consider Telegraph
(telegraph.rubyforge.org).

------
stcredzero
Interesting idea. The name needs some marketing consulting.

~~~
mtw
adhearsion is not a startup, it's an open source project.

~~~
wvl
Two things:

1\. Naming is important for open source projects as well.

2\. From Jay Philips' Blog ([http://jicksta.com/posts/what-were-not-admitting-
about-aster...](http://jicksta.com/posts/what-were-not-admitting-about-
asterisk)):

"Here’s what I’ll let out: its name is Adhearsion Inc. and it’s not
consulting. We’re currently seeking private funding. If you are or know of
investors, send me an email at jay-at-adhearsion-dot-com. We think we know how
to turn the industry around."

------
atog
Looks promising.

